# Clutch pedals for a 64, same as ?



## 19GTO64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone know if the clutch pedal/ brake pedal is a 64 GTO only item? Can you use pedals out of a 64 Chevelle (or any other year /car work)?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to use pedals out of any `64 and up A-body GM car. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------

